# brownish smears???



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Im seeing a lot of brownish colored smears on glass of tank and on filter intake and what not is that my fishes poop??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

chaddfc said:


> Im seeing a lot of brownish colored smears on glass of tank and on filter intake and what not is that my fishes poop??


How new is the tank? My guess is diatoms or some algae.


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

definitely diatoms...looked up a picture....I scrubbed as much as I could see off last night and did a water change hope that helps.....whats the best way to get rid of em???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

chaddfc said:


> definitely diatoms...looked up a picture....I scrubbed as much as I could see off last night and did a water change hope that helps.....whats the best way to get rid of em???


Time. This will generally happen to a new tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> definitely diatoms...looked up a picture....I scrubbed as much as I could see off last night and did a water change hope that helps.....whats the best way to get rid of em???


Time. This will generally happen to a new tank.
[/quote]
agree. it isnt uncommon for new tanks. Once the tank is fully established then they will be gone and probably wont be back. You can scrub them off, but diatoms will come back pretty quickly so its not really that producative.


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

ah I see.... ok well they sure do look nasty and unattractive...ill just keep up with scrubbing and water changes and hope my tank cycles this century....haha still no nitrite reading or nitrate reading for bout 2 months now......eeerrrrr..


----------

